# First adopted dog...bad teeth!



## AWilliams (Nov 29, 2011)

I recently adopted my first dog. He's a 4-yr old Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. He's very sweet but clearly had a rough past life. He was not well taken care of and it's taking a bit for him to adjust to his new (and loving) home. 

My main concern for him is his teeth. He has a significant amount of tartar build up and his breath is really bad. I have been brushing his teeth twice a week for about a month but am not seeing any change. I also give him dental treats. He refuses to chew bones or greenies.

What is the best option for taking care of his teeth problem? Dental cleanings at a vet are so expensive (estimated quote of $500 from my vet) and have risks of being anesthetized. What else can I do? Is the professional dental cleaning worth it? 

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Will he chew on raw beef ribs? Those cleaned my dogs' teeth very well. If you think the meat will upset his stomach, you can cut most of the meat off (leaving just enough to spark interest), but I just give the entire thing to my dogs. It's kind of messy, so for my dogs ribs are an outside treat.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Buy this: http://www.petzlife.com/catalog/oral-care-products.html?limit=15
Get the gel kind as I find that it's easier to apply. Follow the instructions to a tee, and in about a month you'll see results. Definitely try to brush his teeth every day if you can, in addition to applying the gel.

You can get the gel from a specialty petstore, or you can order it from eBay or Amazon.


----------



## AWilliams (Nov 29, 2011)

He won't really chew anything. So I don't think the beef tips will work. I can try, but he really is not food motivated. He usually doesn't even eat all his breakfast/dinner. 

I will try the gel. Thanks!

So...no one thinks that the professional dental cleaning is worthwhile?


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

To a dog, there's a difference between eating and chewing stuff. Chewing is sort of a hobby for dogs. If he won't chew anything, he must be feeling some discomfort. Might want to ask the vet on your next visit.

myself, I never had any dental work done on a dog, but you may have an extreme case there.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

AWilliams said:


> So...no one thinks that the professional dental cleaning is worthwhile?


It sounds like you're not willing to fork out the $500 for it (I wouldn't be either, unless my dog's teeth was SO bad that I couldn't wait any longer), especially when there are alternatives. Also, I don't like the idea of putting a dog under just to have its teeth cleaned. Cadence did pretty badly under gen. anesthesia when he was neutered so I am very weary of it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I had both my males' teeth cleaned while they were under to be neutered. I do think it was worth it, but it cost under $100, I don't know that I'd fork out $500 unless it was totally necessary, and I hate making them go under anesthetic more often than they have to. Maybe check with some other vets to see if that's a reasonable price in your area, and try to find one that uses inhalant anesthetic. 

I haven't met a dog yet who doesn't like beef ribs (full ribs, about 6 inches long, not just the tips), even those that don't normally like to chew. They're fairly cheap. . .worth a try anyway.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I did not brush my dog's teeth. At 3 yo, I had them cleaned and it made a significant difference. You can try various methods, but I think that you will have to get your cleaned ultimately, because tartar needs to be scraped off, and the Vet has to get into places that aren't normal chewing areas. The key thing is to keep the line between gum and teeth cleaned. Keeping the teeth cleaned isn't as critical... in fact stains with age are normal and harmless... but bad gum cause pain and can add to bad breath. After you clean his teeth, brush his teeth every other day at the least, and his bad breath will stay away.

Let me speculate about costs: $100 for blood tests related to the anesthetic; $100 for the anesthetic (gas preferred); and the rest for the cost of scraping the teeth. $300 sounds reasonable, $500 sounds a little high, but I don't know how bad the teeth are. You may find some vets or clinics that will do it more cheaply... and at 4 yo, an anesthetic shouldn't be dangerous for your dog.

Some people may promise to clean teeth with enzyme cleaner and no anesthetic. I don't think that it is effective.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

$500? 

I was the one who complained about the cost of spaying.... but I think $500 for a dental cleaning is even worse. I just had my Golden get a dental cleaning.... they did bloodwork, a night in the kennel, and the dental for $300. This included anasthesia. < SP? >


----------

